# Cardinal Tetra vs. Neon Tetra



## spike0544

What do you guys think, Cardinals or Neons? From what I've read neons seem to die a lot. Do you think 8-10 is a good size school?


----------



## Tallonebball

I prefer cardinals over neons. They are better looking and hardier. But its a slight difference.. 8 to 10 is a good school


----------



## TheOldSalt

Cardinals are harder to keep happy, but they do well IF you give them the conditions they need, which aren't like most tank conditions. Neons are delicate, too, but do fine if you take proper care of them and buy them from a place that also takes care of them.

I like cardinals simply because they have more color, BUT you can't just plop them into any old tank and expect them to make it. They like "Discus water" type conditions.


----------



## emc7

I like cardinals better, but buy the healthiest fish you can find. The neon coming in from Asia are horrible lately. Full of disease and lousy color. Pay double or triple for locally bred fish if you can find them. It will be worth it not to have to medicate and watch half die.


----------



## Tallonebball

My cardinals are in a discus tank lol maybe thats why they do so well lol


----------



## emc7

neons have been in the hobby longer and do seem to tolerate a wider range of water. I know of a bunch of 6 year old neons in really hard, alkaline water.


----------



## Revolution1221

cardinals vs. neons that would be an epic battle! haha


----------



## frdfandc

I have had Neons for almost a full year. Only lost one so far. Not bad considering the lack of tank maintenance I do.


----------



## spike0544

So I really don' t feel that comfortable with either. This is my first tank in about 3 years and I don't want to have any problems in the first few months. My wife really loves the look of cardinals and neons, but I don't think she'd be real happy if I started killing them. Is their another schooling fish out there that would compare? Maybe something with some blue in it? What do you guys think of Congo's? I know they get a little larger, but I think I will have room.


----------



## littlefish

I prefer cardinals.


----------



## HomiesInTheKrib

Well, I prefer Cardinals over the neon. They have three full length body stripes (gray, red and blue, going from top to bottom). I also think they are smarter than the neons, maybe because of the better breeding.:fish:


----------



## CFL321

Ive read that most of the cardinals are wild caught so they are more picky fish if you will. Some stores I know have captive bred. Cardinals are cool in my opinion but not as active from what ive seen in friends aquariums as the neon. Go with Cardinals though


----------



## emc7

Congos and emperors rule. But they need a long tank. Either would be awesome in a 55.


----------



## eaglescout316

A brief story in dialogue format from when i was 3 months into the hobby and bought 6 cardinal tetras, which died one-by-one over 3 days:

Me: "My nitrogen cycle's fine, what happened?"

Forum i was on at the time, not here: "What about pH?"

Me: "It's high but i thought you all told me that i'd be good as long as i kept it stable, fish can acclimate"

Forum: "Well, not cardinals."

No experience with neons though, too typical for my liking.


----------



## Revolution1221

fish that can "aclimate" doesnt mean its good for them! cardinals and neons are just more sensitive to ph that isn't exact to what they prefer. i dont think ph is waht killed them in a matter of days. it would take longer than that typically. sometimes up to a year or two.


----------



## eaglescout316

Revolution1221 said:


> fish that can "aclimate" doesnt mean its good for them! cardinals and neons are just more sensitive to ph that isn't exact to what they prefer. i dont think ph is waht killed them in a matter of days. it would take longer than that typically. sometimes up to a year or two.


Heh, that's my argument for why pH is more important than people let on. The difference between pH they like and pH i had was something on the order of 2 points. It was a pretty severe difference, could've sped up the process.


----------



## emc7

You do have to be careful with sensitive wild caught fish. But if they croaked from the water, it was likely the hardness, not the pH that did it.


----------



## steelzuk

I have both in my community and they seem to mingle together quite well


----------

